# IUI failure need help



## MissMy Babay (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi , I lost my baby at 38 weeks due to Cord around her neck. Since then i am lost,sad and depressed.She was conceived through IUI. Now we have tried IUI two times already but no avail.We are unexpalained
Pl help any success story?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, unfortunately I am only on my second IUI and havent been successful yet but I read your post and just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about your loss. I cant beging to imagine what you went through but try to keep positive about your IUI's as Ive read a lot of success stories on here.   x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I am afraid i dont have a success story as we are only now starting our first cycle but i just wanted to say how sorry i am to hear of your loss


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi there 
i'm so sorry to hear of your loss. i have heard of lots of success stories but couldn't read and run without saying my thoughts are with you
xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear you loss xx I'm currently on 2ww so no update as yet xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss Hun   I hope that IUI works for u soon. We're going to start our first IUI in March x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. You should not give up hope, you never know when you may be blessed. Give yourself some time and your heart will tell you when you are ready to try again.

Cannot give you success story yet, I'm on 2ww 1st IUI

hugs x


----------

